# أخيرا .... موقع كورسات الجامعة الامريكية بالقاهرة



## ميدوماكس (10 نوفمبر 2010)

:14: الموقع ده فيه كل كورسات الجامعة الامريكية بالقاهرة لمن يريد تقوية نفسه في مجال من مجالات الهندسة الفنية أو الادارية ( إدارة المشاريع ) في كل المجالات 
http://www1.aucegypt.edu/conted/engsrv/Training Programs/Training Programs.html 
تمنياتي لكم بكل خير ................ :56:
كان نفسي أقدم لكم حاجة مشابهة لجامعة مصرية أو عربية... تخيلوا ... موقع كورسات جامعة القاهرة موقع منظم محدث يخدم الناس الراغبة في التعليم سواء عن بعد أو التعليم العادي ........
انا بحلم مش كده ....... :55:


----------

